

Excel-Lookalike Twitter Client Helps You Goof Off At Work - escapade
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-goof-off-at-work-with-excel-lookalike-twitter-client-2009-4

======
ctkrohn
A much more amusing hack would be to write a Twitter client in VBA, so it's
not just an Excel lookalike, it IS Excel.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Go man go!

------
brentr
People must think that network admins at major corporations are retarded!
Besides, what is there to tweet when you're at work?

"Boss took my stapler again :("

~~~
KiwiNige
You can follow other tweets and dream of being free like them

